# venice tuna trip



## mpaulk98 (Apr 19, 2009)

We just got back from Venice fishing for yft, and they are hot on the shrimp boats now. It was a great trip with Capt. Lee McLean and our crew. We left them biting at 3:00 with the fish box full of big yellows and almost double hook ups every set behind the shrimpers. The bft were so thick you had to use huge baits to get it by them to. This is our 2nd trip with Capt . Lee, and I have to say he really works hard for the fish. Sorry such a short post but we are all sore and tired from the trip. Here are a few pics.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

wow and thanks for the report


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Studs!!!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

nice!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

holy COW! This is on my bucket list. WOW!


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice box of fish


----------



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

Umm one of those five is mine lol


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice fish!


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Awesome catch


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

That transom board looks like its seen its fair share of chum cut on it.

Very nice catch. Congrats!!!


----------

